# Heat forming UHMW



## bjr23 (Oct 29, 2010)

I need to make a 44" inside radius circle out of some 1" thick by 16" wide by 11-1/2' long sheet UHMW. Does anyone have any experience heat forming UHMW? Can this be done?  bjr23


----------



## semipro (Oct 29, 2010)

I"m not sure exactly what you're doing but I seen HDPE formed after heating in a pizza oven or under uniform radiant heating.  The surface will change its reflectance properties when it gets hot enough to form easily.


----------



## MJ151 (Nov 1, 2010)

It can be done, I've done it but never with anything that thick.  .375" is as thick as I have heat formed.  I used a heat gun and a propane torch with the weed burner end, and it took a long time to get it up to temp to bend, you don't want it to catch on fire .  I am assuming you have a jig that you can fit it to to hold shape while it cools.  You might have to repeat it several times to get it to hold shape.  1" UHMW is pretty heavy stuff, is there any way you can get by with thinner material or is this was the job requires?  Good luck.


----------

